
How a Grad Student Found Spyware That Could Control Anybody’s iPhone - devy
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/how-bill-marczak-spyware-can-control-the-iphone
======
anngrant
Great stuff! I use Refog spyware (
[https://www.refog.com/](https://www.refog.com/) ) for a security purpose
only. I installed it on my daughter's iPhone to be able to find out what
programs my girl runs and what she searches on the web.

